# The murderers of Christ



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 24, 2009)

Spurgeon, "Ephraim Bemoaning Himself" 

A sight of Christ on the cross
will cause us to hate our sins. 

If you ever, by the eye of faith, see
Jesus Christ dying for you, sin will
never be sweet to you again. 

What was it slew our blessed Lord?
It was our sin!
"It was you, my sins, my cruel sins,
His chief tormentors were;
Each of my crimes became a nail,
And unbelief the spear." 

When we discover that our iniquities
put our dearest and best friend to
death, we vow revenge against our
iniquities, and henceforth hate them
with a perfect hatred. 

Let me illustrate this very simply-
Here is a knife, with a richly carved ivory
handle, a knife of excellent workmanship.
Yonder woman, we will suppose, has had
a dear child murdered by a cruel enemy.
This knife is hers, she is pleased with it,
and prizes it much. How can I make her
throw that knife away? I can do it easily,
for that is the knife with which her child
was killed. Look at it; there is blood still
upon the handle. She drops it as though
it were a scorpion; she cannot bear it.
"Put it away," says she, "it killed my child!
Oh, hateful thing!" 

Now, sin is such a thing- we play with it
until we are told it was sin that killed the
Lord Jesus, who died out of love to us- pure,
self sacrificing love. Then we say, "Hateful
thing, get you gone! How can I endure you?" 

See there the wounds of the Son of God;
behold the crimson stains which mark his
blessed body; mark the thorn-crown; gaze
upon the pierced hands; weep over the
nailed feet; see the deep gash which the
lance made in his side! 

Sin did this cruel work, this bloody deed! 

Down with our sins!
Drag them to the cross!
Slay them at Calvary!
Let not one of them escape, for they
are the murderers of Christ!


----------



## Kim G (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting.

It reminds me of the third verse of this hymn by Thomas Kelly:



> Stricken, smitten, and afflicted,
> See Him dying on the tree!
> ’Tis the Christ by man rejected;
> Yes, my soul, ’tis He, ’tis He!
> ...


----------

